# طلع كام واحد فى الصورة



## answer me muslims (13 مارس 2006)

تعرف تعد





نظرك مية مية





هل لديك طولة بال .....؟





هل تتمتع بدقة الملاحظة .....؟





كم شخص بالصورة


يا تري حتقدر تعرف ...!!!


!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!







​


----------



## †gomana† (13 مارس 2006)

*ايه ده انشاء الله يا انسر *
*انت عايز يجيلى حول *
* مش شايفة عينى وجعتنى حرام عليك*


----------



## +Dream+ (18 مارس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

















*لأ انا مش هعدهم عشان ميقلوش*


*بس بعد اذنك يا انسر هنقل الموضوع للترفيهى العام*


----------



## sara_tota (18 مارس 2006)

دى سهله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالص



شوف يا سيدى




دول 8945307529064748757085794795669  بــــــــــــــــــس



صح؟؟



علشان تعرف بس انا نظرى 6 على 6​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 مارس 2006)

بسيطه اوى
146985
عندك صور تانيه يا انسر
انا نظرى 10 على 6


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (19 مارس 2006)

*ماشاء الله*

ههههههههههههههه حلوة منك يا انسر


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ماشي يا انسر بس لما اشوفك ... بقي بزمتك مش حرام تقعد نعد ده كله


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 مارس 2006)

طيب انا عديتهم وطلعوا 
123 
لو مش مصدق عدهم انت يا انسر


----------



## answer me muslims (29 مارس 2006)

لا غلط انا عديتهم بتاع اربع مرات وطلعو 123 ونص
عينك مجبتش النص ده راحت عليك الجايزة ياحلو


----------



## melkana (29 مارس 2006)

بصراحة انا بقالي شهرين بعد فيهم مجبتش اخرهم ومش عارف قدامي كام سنة عشان اكملهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (26 فبراير 2007)

مش باينين اعدهم ايزاى:ranting:  صغيرين اوى:ranting:  مش شايفه حاجه:smil13:  يالهوى اتعميت ولا ايه:ranting: 

منك لله ياانسر:yaka:


----------



## emy (27 فبراير 2007)

_لا لا لا_
_حرام عليك يا انسر_
_يمهل ولا يهمل_
_منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا مفترى_​


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2007)

*طيب انت دلوقت عاوز عدد مين*
*اللى جوه البسين*
*ولا اللى بيتفرجوا من بره*
*حدد يا انسر مش معقول كده:ranting: *


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2007)

ههههههه  نمل


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (28 فبراير 2007)

لا يا انسر انا عددهم طلعوا 123 بس 
مش ونص


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

شوف يا اسيدى لو انا  كنت موجودة كانوا بقيم  1500 ولكن  لعدم وجودى فى حضور ذالك الحفل  اصبح العدد قليل1500 الا واحد


----------



## ابن القمص (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
اه كل ده يا ابنى انت جبتهم منين 
ربنا مع الى ناوى يعدهم (النظاره عليا)
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
وانتظر حاجات لذيذه منك دايما
​


----------



## merola (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

بسم الصليب دول بيتكاثروا بكيات مهولة دا  الشعب بتاع مصر على كدة مش بيخلف بقة 
مش عارفة اعد حاجة


----------



## riri_rone (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

انا هقول دول عددهم 0​


----------



## riri_rone (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

صح ههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

يا ريت تحدد يا انسر 

عايز عدد كل اللى فى الصورة 

و لا الستات لوحدهم و الرجالة لوحدهم 

و الجايزة بقى اية طقم نظارات نظر ولا عملية ليزيك 

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## blackrock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

بص هما 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
ياريت ترد عليا صح ولا غلط

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على انا ب 52023
دى وصفة سهلة 
دى وصفة هايلة 
الف شكر يا باشا وتسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## LOLA012 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن اخلصهم كمان سنة ياريت تستنونى​


----------



## LOLA012 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن اخلصهم كمان سنة ياريت تستنونى​


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
* غلط تانى *
*قصدى المره *
*العشرميه *
*نسيت اعد الى لابسين هدمهم*
*ممكن حد يسلفنى نظارته*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

انا عرفت 


























عددهم



















































123456789009890897568435522813965923568012852365215669984425369852369852369874123698521478523690000000000000000000111111111111111111111111112222222222222222223333333333333333333333444444444444444444444444444445555555555555555555555556666666666666666666666666677777777777777777777788888888888888888888888888888888888888999999999999999999999999999000000000005213625189903851505685056901245458580122525898


----------



## kingmena (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

يالهوي


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

عددهم 100000 لو مش مصدق عد انت


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

*يا مش مهم بس لو المعيه ده فرخ ولا صبون الوحد يوقف مسيره حيوصل بس اوصفلى المكان

هههههههههههههههههههه
 انا حادهم  انشاء الله بس انته فاضى  عندك وقت لحد ما اخلص ههههههههه
شكرا على الصوره ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

تعرف تعد   مبعرفش





نظرك مية مية شيش بيش





هل لديك طولة بال .....؟ ليس لدي طولة بال





هل تتمتع بدقة الملاحظة .....؟   لا اتمتع بدقة الملاحة





كم شخص بالصورة   بعد كل ده اكمير عرفت اني معرفتش الصوة فيها كام واحد


يا تري حتقدر تعرف ...!!!    لا


!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
 بس السؤال غلط المفروض كام واحد من البلد ديه قعد في بيتهم ومظهرش في الصورة والاجابة هتكون واحد بس وهي المصور اللي صور الصورة


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

[*ايه ده حرام عليك 
بس مرسى اوى على الموضوعالجديد ده​*


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

هية العملية معقدة شوية اه لكن فى امل :d​


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

*يا جماعة سهلة
هو واحد بس الى فى الصورة 
والباقى لغوشة
صح ولا لاء*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

مع نفرتاري
ههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

فى حدود اتنين او 3مليون شخص 

ميررررررسى ليك ​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

213404510000000000000000015217158238468400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000155412241245555555555555555555555555777777777777777777777777777754457457458458587458745577452684235226521452851125415621521485217103680000021280510410000000000000001475244 بس يلا عيزة الجيزة بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ناوناو (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

*بص بقي أنا شخصياً بحب الدقة في كل حاجة 
عايز عدد اللي واقفين ولا اللي قاعدين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

*ههههههههههههه
دول مش كتار 
دول يدوب 12014578569321 بس​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

ههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا أخى أنسر 
دول يجوا كدا كام اممممممممممم حوالى 9000000000000000000000000000000000000000 بليون 
أجابه صحيحه وعدهم براحتك أنا متأكده من أجابتى هاهاهاههههههههههههه


----------



## كيرلس2009 (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

_انت عايز تعمينا خالص ولا اية_​


----------



## كناريا (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

هههههههههههههه
عارف دول كام 
هقول





هقول





هوه واحد ومكرررررررر في كل حتة
انا علشان الموضوع دة مخصوص غير النضارة
ههههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك عاوز تجبلي نقطه 
هههههههههههه
شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## *koki* (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عرفت احنا نروح نسألهم اسهل


----------



## مرمر . مارو (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

انا عماله  بعد فيهم كل شويه عماله اتلغبط واعيد من الاول 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (2 أبريل 2011)

يخرب بيتك

ايه ده  اوكي انا هعد

واحد  اثنين   ثلاثة

اقولك ارجع بعد 10 سنوات اكون عديدهم  واقلك الجواب كام

هههههههههههههه  ربنا ايسامحك ع المصيبة ديه


----------



## شميران (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

*هههههههههههههههههههه انا أنعميت *
*حلوة ياأنسر*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: طلع كام واحد فى الصورة*

ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالا مش بعرف اعد خالص ههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## كوك (5 أبريل 2011)

_*انا عرفت *_

_*دول هييييييييييييييين   واحد *_

_*صح *_

_*ههههههههه*_
​


----------



## كاري (29 مايو 2011)

العدد فى اللمون -----------------------------------------ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## باسبوسا (1 يونيو 2011)

*دول كتار اوى اوى بجد بجد ميررررررررررررررسى .*


----------



## هالة الحب (1 يونيو 2011)

انتى مستعجل يعنى اعد براحتى


----------

